
FCC says false missile alert in Hawai'i sent by employee who thought it was real - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/371382-fcc-employee-who-sent-false-alert-in-hawaii-wasnt-aware-of-drill
======
DrWest
In other words, someone told them to do it, and they followed orders.

